# Changing gears too early...



## Trekchick (Sep 24, 2008)

I have been stoked and ridden this summer through injury and family illness.
A couple weeks ago, we had some 32* temps at night, and I started to switch gears to  Ski Season, and I can't get the bike jones back.

It will be a solid 2 months before I can ski, and there is plenty of biking left to be done, in perfect temps..............so tell me, .........am I alone?
Why am I thinking skiing more than biking and can't get excited about a ride?


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

Not me at all. Looking forward to the next ride which will be far sooner than the next ski outing.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 24, 2008)

Greg, I'll be riding tonight, but just can't get excited like I was a few weeks ago.
Can't get sedentary at my age


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 24, 2008)

wow all i can think about is biking - i feel i need to cram as many rides in as possible as i'm losing daylight after work and weekends at most spots are cut in half by hunting here in pa - archery started last saturday. if it rains on a sunday that means no rides! i was ready to pull the trigger on some lights but decided i wouldn't use 'em much between coaching yute hockey starting up in a few weeks and ski season soon after!


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 24, 2008)

No problem here. I'm fickle as it is and constantly have to switch gears depending on the weather.
In summer, though, you gotta take advantage of the post work daylight for mid week bike rides. I mean, you have to do something before the snow gets here and you still have daylight.
Force yourself out there, girl!!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 24, 2008)

I think my gears changed when I started pulling my garden.  Dunno for sure, but this is not normal for me.

I will mosdef keep riding.  I gotta keep at it to make sure I don't backslide in fitness, of both body and mind.

I will ride tonight. Maybe I'll get the jones back.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't bike but I don't have much enthusiasm for golf and with hunting season soon..not much enthusiasm for hiking..I just want to ski..


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2008)

Still pretty pumped for biking.  The ski jones is definitely creeping up, but it's not affecting my biking jones... yet...


----------



## Gremf (Sep 24, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> wow all i can think about is biking - i feel i need to cram as many rides in as possible as i'm losing daylight after work and weekends at most spots are cut in half by hunting here in pa - archery started last saturday. if it rains on a sunday that means no rides! i was ready to pull the trigger on some lights but decided i wouldn't use 'em much between coaching yute hockey starting up in a few weeks and ski season soon after!



I am the same way.

Edit:  I am kicking myself today because I should have rode before work because tomorrow it's going to pour and I am probably not going to ride to work.


----------



## Marc (Sep 26, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I think my gears changed when I started pulling my garden.  Dunno for sure, but this is not normal for me.
> 
> I will mosdef keep riding.  I gotta keep at it to make sure I don't backslide in fitness, of both body and mind.
> 
> I will ride tonight. Maybe I'll get the jones back.



Plant some late kale and broccoli next year and extend the garden stoke 

I cut back my road biking this time of year because it becomes uncomfortable riding with a constant 18 (ok, more like 17) mph wind chill all the time.  But these are the yearly salad days for MTBing!

That being said, I'd do more of it if I weren't so busy with the house, and firewood and whatnot.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 26, 2008)

Marc said:


> But these are the yearly salad days for MTBing!



I didn't know that you still mountain biked.  Have you even been since Killington?  Go to Vietnam next week...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm changing from Road to MTB and soon enough it will be ski time....

I know because I picked up my 08 - 09 pass this morning...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 28, 2008)

since i really dont mtn bike in the summer (i can stand the woods in the summer) this is my season...Sept/Oct/Nov is mtn bike season for me...sunday mornings, wednesday nights for sure...Summer is sufing, sailing, waterskiing, road riding, Fall is mtn biking and getting the skis/gear ready, Winter is skiing, snowshoeing


----------



## Marc (Sep 29, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I didn't know that you still mountain biked.  Have you even been since Killington?  Go to Vietnam next week...



Kind of a long way to go mountain biking.

I prefer Thailand if I'm going to that part of the world.

You must have missed that sneaky caveat I slipped into my last post there.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

Starting to get pumped for ski season, but still focusing on the MTB ride.


----------



## severine (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm in limbo.  No time to MTB or run.  Lost most of my childcare arrangements, too. On the other hand, with ski season approaching, I'm actually getting a bit worried and anxious about reinjuring my knee.  I know that if I injure it again, it will need surgery next time and I have no desire to go through that while staying home with 2 little ones all day.  I most likely will need some really good coaching at the beginning of the season to get over the increased fear factor this year.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 6, 2008)

Sev, you'll find that the mtbiking has helped strengthen your knee, quite a bit.  In fact, even if you can't get out to ride the technical stuff, ride around the block a few times a day and keep those muscle groups going.
You're going to do well this season.  Stop letting the gremlins get in your head!!!!
I mean it!!! Don't make me slap you!


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, if nothing else, maybe you'll slap some gremlins out of there. :lol:

I am looking forward to more MTBing though.  Not really ready for ski season yet for a few reasons, so I guess it's a good thing it's not here yet.


----------

